# tanks



## Moor-Mice (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi I have 3 tanks they are 2ft by 1ft in size, I have found some mice I am going at the weekend to see them could you please let me know how many I can keep in the tanks ? I was thinking 1 for the buck, so that leaves me with 2 I am wanting to breed them in the future so I would like them to be ok for this and to keep the nanny in, would they be ok for this ?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd keep one buck in one tank. Then keep your two does in another. The third can be a nursery tank.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Seafolly said:


> I'd keep one buck in one tank. Then keep your two does in another. The third can be a nursery tank.


Agreed. You really should have the doe in kindle be alone in her tank to raise her brood.


----------

